# Glass rods for redfish ??



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I've caught a couple on a 6 wt glass rod I built. Lots of fun and not too bad throwing into the wind, Id imagine an 8 wt would probably do fine with the wind.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

I know our buddy Jerms used to fish the Everglades for tarpon with a 12wt glass rod...

I bought a 10wt Echo BAG last fall for redfish...I was figuring the extra line weight would help with the wind, and it does have a deep action. Unfortunately, I never got the chance to try it out.

There was a 9wt BAG in the classifieds for sale, you might take a look....


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

They work great as long as it is not super windy, and you don't need to bomb a cast. One nice advantage is tippet protection, the moderate actions will let you put the wood to fish and not worry about popping a leader.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I really like mine for the flood tides around here. I have the BAG in an 8wt, and it seems to load quickly and throw accurately for those short shots, but doesn't lose too much power if you need to stretch it out. I can't bomb 90ft with it, and it isn't the greatest with really strong winds, but it is nice when a tail pops up 30 feet away and you need to get an accurate shot out quickly (without completely handicapping you for a longer shot if needed). My first glass rod I used in the salt was the Cabelas CGR 7/8 and it did the short shots well, but it seemed to give up a little quicker when you tried a longer cast.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I tend to pole a lot of long shorelines pretty close in. I have an 8wt Echo BAG for that and it is a lot of fun. If there is a problem, it is usually (no let's be real) it is always my end anyway lol


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Same angler casting the fiberglass fly rod vs fast action carbon, the glass is not as accurate or long in heavy wind
But the Swift salsa sure looks cool with a fish attached to it


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

I use the cheap CGR in the kayak for redfish. I like the bend when they go under the yak and down the narrow creek. I keep looking at the echo or NFC blanks but haven’t pulled the trigger yet


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a glass rod for reds. I just got an Orvis SuperFine 8 wt glass rod two weeks ago. I haven’t had a chance to try it out any reds or snook yet but it was fun on the pond for bass and cichlids. I don’t think it’ll replace my other 8wts but it’s exactly what I wanted. I nice casting slow soft rod for bass and beach fishing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The first five years that I was learning to build rods... fiberglass was all we had so that’s what we used. My first fly rods were either on Lamiglas or Fisher blanks and I might have one of those old rug beaters still today. Early graphite had it’s share of problems but once it was sorted out most of us never looked back...


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

The Echo Bad Ass Glass comes in 8' and 9' versions. The 8' is called the "quickshot." I have only caught one spottail with my quickshot but it was a lot of fun. I have handled the 9 footer and it was HEAVY.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

fatman said:


> I know our buddy Jerms used to fish the Everglades for tarpon with a 12wt glass rod...
> 
> I bought a 10wt Echo BAG last fall for redfish...I was figuring the extra line weight would help with the wind, and it does have a deep action. Unfortunately, I never got the chance to try it out.
> 
> There was a 9wt BAG in the classifieds for sale, you might take a look....



Bring it down this year. We'll give it hell. I'd like to give it a toss.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

kjnengr said:


> Bring it down this year. We'll give it hell. I'd like to give it a toss.


I had it last year, but Ron shamed me into leaving it at the cabin....


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

fatman said:


> I had it last year, but Ron shamed me into leaving it at the cabin....


While I mostly agree with Ron, you aren't always fishing in Ron's skiff.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You'll note I mentioned that old fiberglass fly rods were "rugbeaters" ... and they are heavy. A 10 or a 12wt in fiberglass will really allow you to appreciate a modern rod in the same line weight...


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

kjnengr said:


> While I mostly agree with Ron, you aren't always fishing in Ron's skiff.


This skiff seems to be in most of Kevin's fish pictures.


----------

